# Fleece stuck on nail, help!



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I noticed today that one of the pieces of fleece I cut for her to dig is now stuck on her nail, I tried to remove it gently but it won't come off and I am afraid to hurt her if I pull it any harder. The only way I can think I could remove it is to cut the nail, at least the tip, but the nail clipper won't be able to read it, are scissors a good idea?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You can try to give her a (foot)bath, maybe the water will soak the fleece off or makes it easier to pull it off. How big is it?


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for replying! It is 1cm X 3cm, aprox. Water didn't help :S


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm you could try to cut the nail, but I can't see how it is stuck (under the nail, around) so I don't know if you'll cut too deep. If not so, I think you can just cut it. Maybe with some smaller but strong scissors?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you try pulling it towards the direction the nail is curled? So like pulling the fleece down, or towards the hedgie a bit? Try flipping her on her back to get a better look at it if possible.


----------

